# Overland from England to Thailand... the green way.



## caravanman (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi,

A friend of mine is about to set off on a long train, bus, and no airplanes journey from the UK to Thailand.

He has started a blog about his trip, which I feel may be of interest to A.U. readers :

http://traintriptothailandblog.wordpress.com/2015/01/02/the-planning-as-promised/

Ian is a very interesting gent, into green and eco living, even has his own ex-london transport double decker bus as a mobile home!

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow, bookmarked it! Definitely want to follow him.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 6, 2015)

Sounds like a great adventure Ed! I'm envious but probably about ten years too old for a trip like this myself! The double decker bus home sounds really cool!

Definitely will follow it!

When/where are you going to cross the channel to get some sun this winter?


----------



## bobnjulie (Jan 6, 2015)

Really cool.... thanks for sharing! I'll be following!


----------



## caravanman (Jan 7, 2015)

Ian is quite a character, and I imagine he will have some outstanding adventures. I believe he is setting off in about a week from now.

As to my own migration to warmer environs, Jim, I am pretty sure I will get something sorted before the end of the month.

Eurostar and the French trains have some low fares on offer, so I am considering Marseille, Toulouse, and then down into Spain.

My heart says "Train", my brain and wallet say "Budget airlines"... I expect my heart will win 

Ed. 

(PS Anyone who has not read The Great Railway Bazaar by Paul Theroux is missing a great classic long train trip book too!)


----------



## cirdan (Jan 7, 2015)

caravanman said:


> Ian is quite a character, and I imagine he will have some outstanding adventures. I believe he is setting off in about a week from now.
> 
> As to my own migration to warmer environs, Jim, I am pretty sure I will get something sorted before the end of the month.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on the latter. They've caused say mayhem of late by killing off the Elipsos night trains, but for the deviant there are still wonderfully off-the-beaten track ways to get in Spain without flying or touching a TGV. The Latour de Carol line is one of my favorites. There is still a French couchette train from Paris direct to Latour de Carol. There is a place just outside the station there that serves a good home-made breakfast and after a lesiurely wait I catch the RENFE Rodalies to Barcelona. Another nice way to travel is French intercity (or night train) to Portbou and then the all stops from Portbou to Barcelona (these still run although they are well hidden on the RENFE website and you need to do some tricks to make them show).


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm also in agreement. The TGV and other High-Speed Trains are fast but I prefer to go off the beaten track as much as possible, anytime and anywhere I travel. I love these railway maps: http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/maps.php.

Seems like Latour-de-Carol is hard to beat with that single-track section. Would love to visit France and/or Spain someday. Looking at the Spanish map, I immediately see some fun ones I'd love to try out: narrow-gauge along the northern coast to Ferrol, Madrid to Lisbon, Madrid to Luso, maybe Madrid to A Coruna as well.


----------



## jis (Jan 8, 2015)

Toulouse to Latour de Carol is a very pretty route. I have been there on a day trip from Toulouse. It was beautiful.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jan 21, 2015)

I am having a grand time getting Ian's updates every day along the route. I like his notes on people (mostly friendly and helpful), infrastructure (crumbling or modernised), finances (I share his desire to support "local" and un-franchised, even though it may cost a little more). I'm pleased to note that the scenery is not always as expected.

Vicarious travel is not quite as good as the real thing, but it also does not have some of the drawbacks (time away from home, for example). So I really appreciate us taking me along for the ride!

I don't see a way to comment directly on the blog, so if you are in contact with him, please do forward the comments.


----------



## cirdan (Jan 21, 2015)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I'm also in agreement. The TGV and other High-Speed Trains are fast but I prefer to go off the beaten track as much as possible, anytime and anywhere I travel. I love these railway maps: http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/maps.php.
> 
> Seems like Latour-de-Carol is hard to beat with that single-track section. Would love to visit France and/or Spain someday. Looking at the Spanish map, I immediately see some fun ones I'd love to try out: narrow-gauge along the northern coast to Ferrol, Madrid to Lisbon, Madrid to Luso, maybe Madrid to A Coruna as well.



Yes, Spain has loads of very scenic stretches. Don't travel on them if you're in a hurry but do if you want to see great stuff. One of my favorites is Murcia to Aguilas, many of the stations still look more or less as they looked 100 years ago and the landscape is also fantastic, especially on the final bit. Another is the narrow gauge from Cartagena to Los Nietos. Both lines were originally built to carry iron iro to the docks and managed to survive as passenger lines despite their original traffic ceasing, but with lots of telltale signs of their original purpose still clearly visible. Another interesting one is Xativa to Alcoi which goes through some really rugged terrain. They keep on threatening to shut down this one so maybe its a do it while you can.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi,

Ian has reached Baku, Azerbaijan now, by train, so my hat is off to him and his stepson. Unfortunatly, I cannot contact him at the moment either. I am so enjoying Ian's gentle humour and good natured love of his fellow humans. Sadly, he lost his new "tablet" somewhere en route, so is having to use his phone to blog. I will pass on good wishes when I next get the chance. Certainly makes my feet itchy, and I am considering Turkey as an alternative to France and Spain!

Ed.


----------



## v v (Jan 21, 2015)

Ed, I'm a bit confused, who's who in the photos and who's writing the blog?

BTW, we've just confirmed we are in Nottingham on the 16 February, but by the sound of it you may be under way again?

Rosie and I spent a week in February in Turkey on buses, everything Ian has written is how we found it too, he's not exaggerating the hospitality and kindness.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 21, 2015)

Do they serve turkey in Turkey Eddie?

And if you're heading across the channel following the sun can you arrange for the Sheriff to greet vv and his wife when they visit your fair village?


----------



## caravanman (Jan 22, 2015)

There is a Sheriff of Nottingham, but Nottingham 'aint a village, and I am sure Mr V V won't be surprised to hear I don't have any

"clout" with mayoral introductions. 

My friend Ian is writing the Blog, he is the heavily bearded gent with the John Lennon specs. He has his stepson with him, the fresh faced young guy. (Fresh faced by Ian's bearded standards!)

May well be away in Feb, so maybe another time we can meet up...

I am sure that most nationalities are pretty friendly, once you get away from the tourist traps and big cities... Ian is very warm hearted, and is likley to make the most of any chance to meet new people.

Cheers,

Ed.


----------



## v v (Jan 23, 2015)

Amazing blog, love the upbeat spirit of Ian


----------



## caravanman (Jan 28, 2015)

Just a mini update. Ian is in Khazakstan now, last notification was that he is heading for a bar... 

He is having problems uploading his blog just now, and is not sure if it is "censorship" or just technical problems. He seems to be able to use facebook, anyway.

Ed


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jan 28, 2015)

I am loving his updates. If they come in batches, I just read them in order as I find the time. I always worry a little when he misses a day or two, because I am hoping nothing ever goes wrong for him. But so far he has overcome all the little obstacles, and a few big ones, and the updates flow again when he is able.

Kazakhstan seems to look a lot like the American west, complete with the oil tankers and oil workers, ha, ha!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jan 28, 2015)

Just got the most recent updates -- do you think the tiny pictures are the result of a changed setting in his camera, or more difficulties outside of his control? I hope he is able to get that fixed, but I love the texts even though I can't see the photos.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi,

Normal service is resumed now, if you re-visit the earlier blog pages, the pics have been re-sized to regular.

It seems it was an issue with the "internet router" they were using at that rest stop, rather than any "censorship" issues!

He ought to write a book about this trip, his posts always make me smile...

Ed


----------



## caravanman (Feb 7, 2015)

Just a few words update on Ian's trip overland to Thailand.

He has now reached Jinhong, in China, which is not far from the Cambodian border, after 3 nights in a coach seat across China.

The blog layout has changed, and I see there is a comments box now, so if anyone here wishes to leave an encouraging comment, I am sure that will be well recieved... One of his last modes of transport was a luxury bus, with proper horizontal beds, seems a good idea to me, as I can't sleep sitting up!

He intends to stay in Jinhong for a few days to rest up... watch this space : https://traintriptothailandblog.wordpress.com/

Cheers,

Ed.


----------



## caravanman (Feb 10, 2015)

Final update: I am pleased to report that Ian has arrived safe in Thailand after his epic adventure! It took him exactly 4 weeks... not sure about the cost yet, and the last bit, by mini bus across the border, sounded very scarey indeed!

I look forward to seeing him on his return, whenever that is... his current plan is to enjoy exploring that part of the world with his wife, who flew out...

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 10, 2015)

What a wonderful story and great finale! I know Dan left him before China, did he fly out with his mother after he got home? There was an allusion to that, but then no mention he was there.


----------



## caravanman (Feb 10, 2015)

It has been great following his progress.

Ian has another son who recently married in Thailand, so meeting the new inlaws was the excuse for this jaunt !

Dan could not get a visa for China in time, so he flew on to Thailand from the Chinese border, and met his mum, etc, who was already there.

Glad you enjoyed the read, I think Ian forgets that it is not just family members who view it, so leaves out some vital details!

I have managed to more or less keep up, as I got some extra info via facebook.

Ed


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the updates Eddie! And has this given you any ideas about taking a similar trip yourself?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the updates Eddie! And has this given you any ideas about taking a similar trip yourself?

(I'm not on Facebook!)


----------



## caravanman (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Jim,

Although Ian's trip certainly appeals, I don't think I have as much stamina as him... nor do I think my stomach is up to the budget street food that he seems to thrive on!

I have today just booked a flight (sorry!) to Budapest for this friday, and then hope to make my way down to Athens by train. I have been to Budapest by train from Germany before, and the flight is just so cheap I can't justify spending the rail fare this time! 

I am imagining spending a few days in Serbia, then Athens, and maybe a boat ride to one of the Greek Islands. It is off season, but it would be fun to revisit one or two islands that I have fond memories of visiting, back in the day... just another mini adventure...

Ed


----------

